# I got a surprise today.....



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

I came home today after work, and there was a little note on my computer from my husband and son. It said "just because we love you". Next to it was a little Pandora box with a hedgie bead in it. It is SO adorable. I got my first bead and bracelet at Christmas, so I have added a bead here or there, but the Hedgie is my favorite one yet. So cute. Hubby told me I've worked hard on getting Roxie more comfortable in her new cage and all, so he felt I deserved a treat. I am blessed with him. 

Just had to share. Now I have to try to keep myself away from Etsy and those adorable hedgie earrings and pendants that someone posted pictures of the other day.... wish me luck!


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

Awh, that is so sweet!
My mom, sister and aunt all have Pandora bracelets and I myself have thought about getting one.
If I ever do, I'll be sure to watch out for that charm.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

that is just way too sweet!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Jamie bought me a Pandora and has been searching for unique charms. I got this one for my b'day, i think? he's bought me so many i don't remember...


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

That is so thoughtful  What a sweet gesture.

MisC, that is so flippin cute!


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

MissC said:


> Jamie bought me a Pandora and has been searching for unique charms. I got this one for my b'day, i think? he's bought me so many i don't remember...


That's the one I got! I love it. I just love the little feet on it. SO cute!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

My Godson gave me the Pandora hedgie too!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Such a thoughtful gift! It's a lovley charm.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

I don't have a Pandora bracelet... I have a Chamelia one. Do you think it will fit?? Chamelia is the same thing.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aren't the "just because" presents the best?! That is so sweet of them to do that, it's adorable!


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

"just because" presents are the BEST! 

My actual bracelet is a Troll Beads bracelet, and this charm is a Pandora. Seems everyone has their own variation for sale these days. I've not had a problem fitting Zable, Pandora, or Murano glass beads on this particular bracelet if that helps. 

My hedgie is adorable, but I think he might have been cuter with little rhinestones here and there within his quills..... LOL. Then he would sparkle!


----------

